

Ask HN: Options for modern development with Node.js? - fingerprinter

I'm sorta new to Node.js and want to write some rather simple applications. I know there is Express and a bunch of frameworks built on Express, some in Coffee and some in JS. I'm wondering which are "the best", still active and worth looking into.<p>I had looked at Zappa a year ago and liked what I saw, but it seems it hasn't been active this past year.<p>Care to share experiences with various frameworks and some good options on where to start?
======
alexbosworth
I prefer express, async, jade

Express is very solid and production ready, it's a good balance of magically
handling the default things and not having to code for a totally unique system

Async lets you organize your code really well, and works well with the
patterns of node.js code.

I also like commander for making console interfaces to apps, this can help
with testing and administration

------
nmeyer
We use node+express for everything at MileWise. I put together a starter
project for quickly bootstrapping new projects that's ready to go using our
favorite set of tools:

Expres, Jade, Stylus+Bootstrap-Stylus, Passport (for auth), Mongode (MongoDb-
native wrapper)

Maybe it'll help you get started! It's ready to be deployed to heroku or node-
jitsu etc. And I use mongohq for new projects until they get bigger.

EDIT: link... <https://github.com/milewise/sideproject>

~~~
fingerprinter
Awesome! Taking a look.

------
mburst
Meteor (<http://meteor.com/>) seems to be pretty popular these days. It's not
labeled production ready but it is showing a lot of promise and is under
active development. Checkout their screencasts to see what it can do.

~~~
fingerprinter
I've heard of meteor. Wish I could find more documentation on it. Going to
take a closer look.

------
byoung2
I'm working on a project using Restify (<http://mcavage.github.com/node-
restify/>). It was a quick way to get a ReST API up and running to interface
with MongoDB. The routing is very intuitive (server.get, server.post, etc.),
and I like the minimal approach. I didn't need all of the templating that
frameworks like Express have since I'm using Backbone on the front end for a
single page app.

------
dreamdu5t
Use connect middleware and small, focused, interoperable modules instead of a
"do-it-all" framework.

I would recommend starting with Connect and using middleware specific to your
needs.

<http://www.senchalabs.org/connect/>

As far as frameworks go, Express is stable, tested, fast and the perfect level
of abstraction.

